

Justbeamit.com - file transfers made easy - theak
http://justbeamit.com

======
elisee
Am I right in guessing that the file is streamed to the server and the server
streams it to the other end? It's not actually a direct transfer with some
flash-based NAT punch-through or anything?

------
ycombinat0rsux
How will you guys make money?

~~~
nmb
by working day jobs. =)

------
rorrr
So can I upload 50GB of files and will they stay there forever?

~~~
thenava
Hey there, so the point of the service is to stream the file from one computer
to another. The transfer will work once between two computers. Also, the file
size limit is determined by the limits of http (~2gb). Thanks.

